# Fuente con LM350T consulta



## El Pelado (Nov 30, 2010)

Estoy armando una pequeña fuente para mi laboratorio  (je!...laboratorio..) en base a un LM350T (dado que no conseguí el K...y despues de leer lo que piensa Jona de estos reguladores, tampoco busque mucho) Mi duda es si en la parte del PCB está bien dibujada la conexion del pote...realmente son mis primeras experiencias, (y eso que estoy viejito ya! ) así que se aceptan sugerencias, criticas etc etc.
Los abrazo a la distancia y gracias!!!


----------



## madness19 (Dic 2, 2010)

Hola, pues supongo es un potenciometro de 5K lineal verdad??, te dire lo que yo hago, quito ese conjunto de 3 orificios que tienes y pongo solo 2 no se si lo hiciste en livewire pero ahi vienen se llaman single in line son basicamente pines y puenteo en el potenciometro el derecho con el central (viendolo de frente) así el puente queda en el pote y no en la placa y puedes extender el potenciometro a donde quieras aunque es basicamente lo mismo, a otra cosa, si estas usando el LM350T te comento que la configuración de las patillas es super importante como todo regulador, y es la siguiente:

Adj - Vout - Vin

creo que lo estas tomando mal ahi en el pcb, checa el datasheet del LM350T para que compruebes lo que te digo, un saludo.

Por cierto, que dijo jona sobre estos reguladores???

Edito:

Te adjunto las vistas de la pcb según yo con el LM350T podrás ver lo que te dije del potenciometro haz un puente en el pote y lo conectas solo conectas 2 cables a donde van los pines y listo, un saludo.


----------



## El Pelado (Dic 3, 2010)

Hola buen dia! y gracias por tu respuesta, voy a modificar lo del potenciometro, le puse uno de 10k porque el de 5k solo me regulaba hasta 24V, con el de 10 llego a 33V. En cuanto a la configuracion del LM350, yo lo voy a montar en un disipador exterior con unos cables, no hay problemas. Cuando este termanada la fuente subo fotos.
Gracias nuevamente y un abrazo!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 3, 2010)

Dale una enroscadita a los cables del potenciómetro y a los del transistor 

Los del pote pueden ser finos , los del transistor que sean algo mas gruesitos 

Saludos !


----------



## madness19 (Dic 3, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Dale una enroscadita a los cables del potenciómetro y a los del transistor
> 
> Los del pote pueden ser finos , los del transistor que sean algo mas gruesitos
> 
> Saludos !



Jejeje, no veo un transistor por ahi, es un regualdor, te sugieron te des una vuelta por poyectos me parece que ahi esta puesto como hacer una fuente de alimentación, ahi te dice el grosor de los cables que debes de ponerle al regulador, y recuerda aumentar el tamaño de las pistas y donas en el pcb.

Un saludo, suerte con tu proyecto.


----------



## El Pelado (Dic 4, 2010)

madness19 dijo:


> Jejeje, no veo un transistor por ahi, es un regualdor, te sugieron te des una vuelta por poyectos me parece que ahi esta puesto como hacer una fuente de alimentación, ahi te dice el grosor de los cables que debes de ponerle al regulador, y recuerda aumentar el tamaño de las pistas y donas en el pcb.
> 
> Un saludo, suerte con tu proyecto.


 Gracias por las respuestas! en realidad es una fuente para pequeños proyectos, son de mis primeras experiencias, cuando la termine subiré las fotos y encararé una fuente mas grande. en cuanto al grosor de las pistas y donas ya lo hice!
Les mando un abrazo!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 4, 2010)

También tenés que cambiar de lugar el diodo de protección del LM350 (D3), por que ahí donde está, te va a molestar para poner el disipador...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 4, 2010)

madness19 dijo:


> Jejeje, no veo un transistor por ahi, es un regualdor, te sugieron te des una vuelta por poyectos me parece que ahi esta puesto como hacer una fuente de alimentación, ahi te dice el grosor de los cables que debes de ponerle al regulador, y recuerda aumentar el tamaño de las pistas y donas en el pcb.
> 
> Un saludo, suerte con tu proyecto.


 

Me refería a que si utilizan el LM350 metálico TO3 y lo cablean  . . .  ¿ se me puede condonar la pena de muerte porque en vez de regulador puse transistor ? 

Por otro lado esa plaqueta verde está mal diseñada ya que no hay lugar para ponerle el disipador al LM350 , se chocaría con C1  y sin disipador no va a dar los 3 Amperes . . . . 


Ver el archivo adjunto 43971


Saludos !


----------



## El Pelado (Dic 4, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> También tenés que cambiar de lugar el diodo de protección del LM350 (D3), por que ahí donde está, te va a molestar para poner el disipador...


 
 Gracias Ezavalla!! (sos uno de los que sigo!!) a proposito, estoy aprendiendo a usar el kikad y realmente es como vos decis...por que no lo probé antesss!!!Volviendo al tema, la fuente la diseñe para un LM350K con un bruto (encontrado) disipador, como no conseguí el "K" le puse el "T" cableado, asi nada mas tengo que cambiar de regulador cuando lo encuentre y chau. Gracias por el consejo de todas formas!!


----------



## madness19 (Dic 4, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Me refería a que si utilizan el LM350 metálico TO3 y lo cablean  . . .  ¿ se me puede condonar la pena de muerte porque en vez de regulador puse transistor ?
> 
> Por otro lado esa plaqueta verde está mal diseñada ya que no hay lugar para ponerle el disipador al LM350 , se chocaría con C1  y sin disipador no va a dar los 3 Amperes . . . .
> 
> ...



Pues creo que se saldo lo del transistor jejeje, si desafortunadamente me di cuenta ya cuando lei al otro dia, pero eh estado en examenes ya saben fin de semestre, no soy del todo un experto de hecho estoy en proceso de hacerme mi fuente ya tengo la pcb, pero como que derepente se me ocurre que algo le a de fallar, y no me quiero confiar, pero espero ya para el dia viernes estar perforando la placa para poder trabajar en ella y entregar el dia lunes que rapido llego diciembre, un saludo.

Una pregunta más, de que dimensiones piensan que debe llevar el disipador el LM350??, en la fuente que estoy haciendo estoy pensando en ponerle uno que no es tan grande, la cuestión es que le pondre tambien ventilador, eh probado hasta 2A y el ventilador a ayudado bastante, claro no pienso siempre exigir a mi fuente tanta corriente de hecho es solo porque mi maestro de mediciones quiere que tenga esa corriente.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 5, 2010)

Sencillito , supongamos la peor condición , alimentación de 35 Vdc y salida de 1,2 Vdc 3 Amp.

En esas condiciones el LM350 va a disipar lo que *NO* entrega , o sea que a la tensión de alimentación le restás la salida mínima posible y lo multiplicás por la salida máxima en Amperes.

(35 Vdc - 1,2 Vdc) x 3 Amp. = 101 Watt.

Eso es lo que tiene que disipar.

Si ya tenés hecha la plaqueta , podés cablear el regulador.

Saludos !


----------



## madness19 (Dic 5, 2010)

Gracias Dosmetros te comento, en teoría mi fuente debe pasar la dura prueba que mi maestro de mediciones electrícas quiere hacerle: un motor del cual desconosco las caracteristicas, según dicen el minimo de corriente de salida que pidio es de 1A así que mi fuente soportaria de todo, la unica cuestón es que no eh checado la parte del booster current que le instale a la parte negativa de un LM337 te pondre el pcb y el esquematico que realice para hacer la fuente estoy checando componente por componente para ver si puedo tener errores posibles, desafortunadamente me salio de 12 X 12 cm muy grande, debo ver si consigo placas fenolicas de esas caracteristicas o más grandes o estare frito.

La fuente es fija de +-5V y variable de +-0 a 25V apartir de un trafo de 36V a 3A como podrás ver le saque una conexión para el ventilador y este no tiene resistencia limitadora, porque?? no pienso tenerlo encendido siempre solo cuando las cosas se pongas criticas (una carga pesada en alguna de las salidas) o cuando lleve tiempo encendida, en la pcb se ven espacios donde iran cables para poner un dipswitch y poder apagar y encender las salidas de mi fuente, así si necesito solo la de +5V apago las demás, veras tambien que en la pcb meti unos capacitores electroliticos a las salidas variables de 100 uF como para choques, lo que estoy pensando es meterle unos diodos para proteger de los transistorios al motor y tambien por lo que lei por alguna parte del foro ayer, al regulador que ocupe divido a que veo que podrian quemarse tu que opinas, pienso en los 1N4148 pero creo que esos son de 1W verdad?, necesitare alguno mejor?

La otra pcb de junto es para la alimentación del voltimetro digital que usa el ICL7107.

Me encantaria que la pudieras ver y me dijeras que tal como la vez, pienso que lo del disipador me va a dar problemas pero no consigo disipadores grandes por aqui solo pequeños, te podre una foto si necesitas, un saludo y gracias.

Pd. olvida el regulador que esta en la pcb verde jeje, olvide quitarlo al hacer la cap, podrás ver unas donas en la salida de mi ventilador bueno esas son para un diodo que quiero poner para protección de los transistorios para el ventilador, pienso usar el que comente arribita de este post, el 1N4148 a y el esquematico es el que postee en el tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/equilibrar-salida-corriente-fuente-dual-variable-47542/#post407097

no lo puedo poner aqui, pero bueno, un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 5, 2010)

Un disipador grande de CPU con ventilador podría andar.

Los ventiladores andan *hasta* 24 Volts echando un magnífico viento ya con 20 Volts , unos muy muy pocos aguantan hasta 30 Volts ,  más de ahí se queman.

El díodo de protección al LM359 mejor ponele un 1N4004 o 7

Lee bien la parte de si conviene mas poner D7+D8 y D9+D10 , o poner dos leds.

Saludos !


----------



## madness19 (Dic 5, 2010)

Hola, lo del ventilador me resulta genial que bien pense que con 18 o 16V que recibe se tostaria pero veo que no, si la protección es con esos diodos, estuve revisando lo de los diodos para que regular desde 0V la fuente y pienso que si conviene de todos modos no pienso usar tanto eso (es solo por ocio y experimentar que tanto da al 0V) a es un LM350 creo que se te fue un 9 jeje, pero de todo lo demás como la vez esta bien? deseo asegurar un excelente funcionamiento, gracias de antemano un saludo, chao.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 5, 2010)

Se ve bonita , a soldar componentes ahora , probala con una lámpara de 40 Watts en serie  con la línea.

Saludos !


----------



## madness19 (Dic 5, 2010)

????

40 watts!!!


Orale mi lampara de escritorio tiene un foco de 40W pero es de 110VAC a esos te refieres???


Muchas gracias, creo que la opinión de alguien más me da más seguridad.

Un saludo.


P.d. al decir "en serie con la linea" te refieres a conectarla a la fuente?? jejeje o como???

un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 5, 2010)

Si , conectada en serie con el primario del transformador a los 110 Vac. 

Si hay un corto , la lámpara de 40 Watts limitará la corriente.

En el primario tendrías 40 Watts / 110 Vac = 0,363 Amp.

Eso reflejado en el secundario sería 40 Watts / 35 Volts = 1,14 Amperes.

Si todo está bién , la lámpara solo da un pantallazo mientras se cargan los capacitores y se apaga , o queda apenas con el filamento rojito.

Si hay problemas permanecerá encendida . . . a desenchufar y revisar .

La lámpara debe ser de las de filamento comunes , las bajo consumo NO !

Saludos !


----------



## madness19 (Dic 5, 2010)

Entiendo la parte de conectarla en serie, pero si cortocircuito las puntas del voltaje positivo por ejemplo, la lampara dara un pantallazo mientras cargan los capacitores todo bien, pero si queda encendida la fuente tiene problemas??

no entiendo del todo lo del cortocircuito, podrias ilustrarme, yo si mucho iba a probar con una resistencia de 0.47 ohms a 5W y subirle el voltaje poco a poco hasta llegar a 2.5A que pienso es suficiente, pero veo que con lo que dices pruebo más que eso, estos confundido.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 5, 2010)

Cuándo tengas armada tu fuente , para la prueba inicial se le pone la lámpara en serie , hace un pantallazo y se apaga , quiere decir que está bién , listo le sacás la lámpara , la enchufás directa y a usarla.

Si en la prueba inicial el foco queda encendido . . .  tenés problemas ! , a desenchufar y probar todo.

Saludos !


----------



## madness19 (Dic 5, 2010)

a ok, una preguntotota del millón: la fuente debe de tener carga??, entonces no cortocircuito nada, ya que esto es para que checar si hay cortos?

Disculpa la ignorancia, un saludo. =)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 5, 2010)

No , no necesita tener carga.


----------



## madness19 (Dic 5, 2010)

Ok, entendido jejeje, gracias por el tip, no tenia idea la probare cuando ya la tenga lista.


Gracias, un saludo.


----------



## hasan22691 (Dic 26, 2010)

hola soy nuevo en el foro y me interesa el tema de la fuente y queria saber que trafo usaron. desde ya muchas graciasss


----------



## El Pelado (Dic 27, 2010)

hasan22691 dijo:


> hola soy nuevo en el foro y me interesa el tema de la fuente y queria saber que trafo usaron. desde ya muchas graciasss


 
Hola bienvenido! usé un trafo 220V a 24V 2 amperes, ya casi la tengo terminada (me falta el gabinete, en breve subo fotos.


----------



## hasan22691 (Dic 27, 2010)

gracias!!! che... yo estoy haciendo la misma fuente pero con un trafo de 220 a 20 pero por 3 amper, por eso te preguntaba.... voy a ver q*UE* sale... muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 27, 2010)

hasan22691 dijo:


> gracias!!! che... yo estoy haciendo la misma fuente pero con un trafo de 220 a 20 pero por 3 amper, por eso te preguntaba.... voy a ver q sale... muchas gracias


 

Fijate si no conseguis un transformador de 6,3 Vac X 3 Amp , que ha de ser mucho mas barato , para ponerlo en serie con el de 20 Vac.

20 Vac + 6,3 Vac - 1,4 V (díodos rectificadores) = 24,9 Vac

24,9 Vac X 1,4142 = 35,2 Vdc 

Saludos !


----------



## El Pelado (Dic 28, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fijate si no conseguis un transformador de 6,3 Vac X 3 Amp , que ha de ser mucho mas barato , para ponerlo en serie con el de 20 Vac.
> 
> 20 Vac + 6,3 Vac - 1,4 V (díodos rectificadores) = 24,9 Vac
> 
> ...


 Todos los dias uno aprende algo nuevo...por eso adoro este foro!!!!!
Abrazo!


----------



## hasan22691 (Dic 28, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fijate si no conseguis un transformador de 6,3 Vac X 3 Amp , que ha de ser mucho mas barato , para ponerlo en serie con el de 20 Vac.
> 
> 20 Vac + 6,3 Vac - 1,4 V (díodos rectificadores) = 24,9 Vac
> 
> ...



che esta buena la idea, igual ya tenia comprado uno de 3 ampers por 15v ... gracias igual. la duda q*UE* me quedo es , por que multiplicaste el total por raiz de dos??  graciasss


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 28, 2010)

Si , con √ 2 pasás de Volts RMS a Volts pico. 

Saludos !


----------



## hasan22691 (Dic 29, 2010)

ahh sisi eso si, pero es cuando hablamos de corriente alterna. lo q*UE* me desoriento es cuando pusiste al final vcd   o sea lo que queres decir es q*UE* tendria 35,2 vac de pico seria?? graciassss


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 29, 2010)

Claro , empecemos por la generación de alterna así te queda más claro. Adrede voy a emplear términos técnicos mezclados con vulgarismos para que sea entendible 

Considerá una espira girando en un campo magnético , cuando esté paralela a las líneas magnéticas , pues su voltaje será *cero* y cuando esté perpendicular , su voltaje será *máximo*. Pero además cuando haya pasade de media vuelta los electrones girarán hacia el otro lado , la corriente circulará a la inversa y la tensión generada será también inversa (o negativa digamos).

Y como ésto lo hace girando , entonces la forma será como una onda . . . llamemosla senoidal 



Si la espira gira a 3000 revoluciones por minuto , entonces esa *onda de subida y bajada* (un ciclo o Hz ) la hará a ---> 3000 rpm / 60 segundos = 50 Hz.

Si gira a 3600 vueltas por minuto entonces será ---> 3600 rpm / 60 segundos = 60 Hz

Ahora si lo pensás un poco te darás cuenta que *"la fuerza de esa electricidad"* va *progresivamente* . . . aumentando , disminuyendo , aumentando (negativa) , disminuyendo (negativa) , aumentando , disminuyendo , aumentando (negativa) , disminuyendo (negativa) . . . 

O sea que *esa fuerza* no es constante , en el caso de una lamparita-foco de filamento , al alambrecito no le interesa para que lado circulen los electrones mientras lo calienten y le den brillo (filamento actor de "CABARET" ) Y como la ondulación la hace 100 veces por segundo ( acordate que para él es lo mismo negativo que positivo ) lo *integra *todo y tiene un brillo constante.

A la lamparita lo que le interesa *matemáticamente* es la superficie gris sombreado del dibujo de arriba. Y sea cual fuere la forma de la onda , mientras tenga la misma superficie gris sombreada . . . . a la lamparita le dará lo mismo y brillará igual ( Hollywood )

Entonces a Mr. Lamparita-foquito , le darría lo mismo ésta onda que tiene la misma superficie gris . . . . 



O sea RMS , y justamente las tensiones alternas se expresan en eso ---> RMS

O le da lo mismo esta :



Entonces el *valor RMS* es el valor del voltaje o corriente en C.A. que produce *el mismo efecto de disipación de calor* que su equivalente de voltaje o corriente continua (dc). en corriente alterna, a la raíz cuadrada del "Valor cuadrático medio" (en inglés root mean square, abreviado *RMS*).

Y como los valores de corriente alterna *por norma* se expresan siempre en esos valores RMS , mientras no se indiquen de otro modo ( Vp pico , Vp-p pico a pico , Ve eficáz )

Entonces cuando vos comprás un transformador de 24 Vca , tendrá :

24 Vca (RMS)
34 Vp
68 Vp-p 

Cuando rectificás en onda completa los hemiciclos de un lado se pasan para el otro y te queda "una contínua pulsante" , o sea todas las onditas para arriba . . . y la lamparita seguiría viendo lo mismo.

Cuando agregás el capacitor de filtro ahí la cosa cambia ya que se carga al valor pico y te quedaría una continua a ese valor. Restando la caida en los díodos (0,7 o 1,4) y la caida entre hemiciclos por descarga del capacitor , fijate la línea VERDE !

Cuanto más grande sea el capacitor , menos ondulación tendrá 

Aquí la lamparita ya no verá lo mismo , porque en vez de recibir 24 Vac (RMS's equivalentes a 24 Vdc) , recibirá 34 Vdc , brillará muuuuucho más y por su propio ego morirá con su filamento quemado


----------



## El Pelado (Dic 29, 2010)

Yo esta fuente la empecé a armar como uno de los dos proyectos finales que tengo que realizar, les cuento que con 40 años estoy próximo a recibirme (hiper orgullosamente) de técnico en electrónica, por cuestiones de tiempo no me tiré a hacer algo mas elaborado, pero les envío una foto de mi PCB que creo me quedó bastante bueno! El tema es que me puse a investigar casi como loquito el tema de las fuentes, lo cual me sirvió (aparte de la ayuda de los profes y de este santuario de conocimiento) para entender el porque de ciertos fenomenos (como por que se eleva la tensión despues del filtrado).


----------



## hasan22691 (Dic 29, 2010)

che esta espectacular esa plaqueta... te felicito.. con que programa la diseñaste??


----------



## El Pelado (Dic 29, 2010)

Gracias!...ni yo lo podia creer como quedó , la hice con el PCB Wizard, un avion para estas cosas sencillas, pero lo fundamental es el metodo a utilizar que es la transferencia termica bah...planchar el papel!! y al atacar con el acido yo le puse dentro del recipiente un aireador para pecera (tutorial de monseñor Fogonazo) impresionante el resultado, probalo!


----------



## ortolan (Dic 29, 2010)

Se me permitem, deixo outro exemplo para a fonte com o LM350;

(http://www.virtuatec-eletronica.com.br/fonte/preview.html)

Temos a vantagem de ter o ajuste aparte de zero volt, e os reguladroes da família LM3xx suportam associações em parelo pino a pino, mantendo sua estabilidade e proteção.

Boa montagem.

Márcio R. Ortolan - Brazil


----------



## hasan22691 (Dic 29, 2010)

El Pelado dijo:


> Gracias!...ni yo lo podia creer como quedó , la hice con el PCB Wizard, un avion para estas cosas sencillas, pero lo fundamental es el metodo a utilizar que es la transferencia termica bah...planchar el papel!! y al atacar con el acido yo le puse dentro del recipiente un aireador para pecera (tutorial de monseñor Fogonazo) impresionante el resultado, probalo!



mira q*UE* bueno chee.... nunca trabaje con ese programa, siempre lo hize o a mano o con el proteus.. pero voy a bajar ese q*UE* me decis... y no la tenia esa del aireador de pecera ehhh jajajaajajaj espectacular.... gracias chee...


----------



## El Pelado (Dic 29, 2010)

Muy buen montaje Ortolan! impecable!!
Y para vos Hasan, buscá en el foro el tuto de Fogonazo, está muy bueno, yo antes las hacia con el indeleble tambien pero quedaban una porqueria, hasta que probé con la impresora laser, la plancha (o ferro en portugues, para el amigo Ortolan) y el aireador de pecera...un chiche, adjunto foto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 29, 2010)

ortolan dijo:


> Se me permitem, deixo outro exemplo para a fonte com o LM350;
> 
> (http://www.virtuatec-eletronica.com.br/fonte/preview.html)
> 
> ...


 

Ortolan me preocupa tu montaje 

Debería trabajar con menos tensión por el LM350 y ni que hablar del pobre 741 .

Saludos !


----------



## ortolan (Dic 29, 2010)

Lo siento por esquemário con errores, como el LM741, no puedo decirte por qué, pero funciona en este acuerdo.

El original fue un transformador de 15V.



Saludos !


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 29, 2010)

ortolan dijo:


> Lo siento por esquemário con errores, como el LM741, no puedo decirte por qué, pero funciona en este acuerdo.
> 
> El original fue un transformador de 15V.
> 
> ...


 

*Seguimos en problemas porque con 24 Vac vas a tener +/- 34 Vdc y el 741 soporta como máximo +/- 22 Vdc.* 

*En la gráfica original con un transformador de 15 Vac , al 741 le llegan +/- 20,6 Vdc , dentro de lo permitido*

http://www.virtuatec-eletronica.com.br/fonte/Fonte_adj_zero.jpg








Saludos !


----------



## ortolan (Dic 30, 2010)

DOSMETROS; Gracias por mostrarme los errores.

Creo que ha mejorado, la función de 741 es sólo la entrega de un voltaje negativo de 1,2 V en el pin de ajuste del regulador. Y a medida que la corriente es muy baja, tensión demasiado alta no dañar el 741.



Saludos  (Traducido por google )

Márcio R. Ortolan


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 30, 2010)

Hola.
Ese circuito está bonito, pero, el amp. operacional está de más, sí piensas usar el LM317 ó el LM350 ó cualquier otro regulador del mismo tipo (de voltaje variable). En las hojas de datos de dichos reguladores hay circuitos para obtener los cero voltios.

Otra forma de obtener cero voltios.

Ver el archivo adjunto 4113


Ver el archivo adjunto 4112

es LM337.

Ver el archivo adjunto 4114

Ver el archivo adjunto 4111


El circuito que propones puede ser usado para reguladores de voltaje fijo (LM7833 de 3.3V). Ya que estos reguladores no están diseñados para ser de voltaje variable. Mira aquí: http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/fairchild/LM7805.pdf
(la figura 11).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 30, 2010)

hasan22691 dijo:


> gracias!!! che... yo estoy haciendo la misma fuente pero con un trafo de 220 a 20 pero por 3 amper, por eso te preguntaba.... voy a ver q*UE* sale... muchas gracias





hasan22691 dijo:


> che esta buena la idea, igual ya tenia comprado uno de 3 ampers por 15v ... gracias igual. la duda q*UE* me quedo es , por que multiplicaste el total por raiz de dos??  graciasss





hasan22691 dijo:


> ahh sisi eso si, pero es cuando hablamos de corriente alterna. lo q*UE* me desoriento es cuando pusiste al final vcd   o sea lo que queres decir es q*UE* tendria 35,2 vac de pico seria?? graciassss





			
				hasan22691 dijo:
			
		

> espectaculaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrr.... perooo no entendi jjajaajaja na*D*a muy bueno chee graciass , eso explica *POR* q*UE* despues de rectificar la corriente tengo mas ten*S*ión.... muy bueno che.. graciasss



*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.


----------



## hasan22691 (Dic 31, 2010)

fogonazo: se entendio o no se entendio???


----------



## El Pelado (Ene 4, 2011)

Bueno, les adjunto fotos de mi fuente terminada, espero les guste, un abrazo!


----------



## hasan22691 (Ene 4, 2011)

esta tremenda!!!! toda la facha esa fuente ehh jajj te felicito che...


----------



## El Pelado (Ene 5, 2011)

Gracias Hasan, el gabinete es recuperado de un viejo estabilizador roto que andaba por ahi, el interruptor, de una zapatilla rota, que antes de tirarla le extirpe los organos para experimentacion, el bruto disipador...recuperado de una UPS incendiada, se que es gigante, pero me sirvió para tapar los agujeros de atras, adjunto mas fotos.
Saludos!!!


----------

